# Heating a 2 man shanty



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Supposed to be -17 here tomorrow morning and the winds are finally not supposed to be ridiculous. My heater took a nose dive and I have a Coleman 2 mantle propane lantern. Never used a lantern as a heat source but I heard they heat it up decent, but to what temperature are they effective? Thanks!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Better run and get you a new big buddy heater.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

that's for sure......a lantern is good when its 20-30 degrees out to keep the chill off.....not that cold. DEFINITELY do yourself a favor and get a buddy heater.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

buddy heater gets the job done!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Agreed get the big buddy, I run mine on high to get temp up the. Can get away w low to med the rest of the day. Use a lot less propane than the tank top heaters.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

What ^ said.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with what everyone has said. I used to heat my shed with only my Coleman lantern and on the really cold days it didn't do a very good job. It was better than nothing but that's about it. I bought my buddy heater 12 years ago and I wouldn't think about ice fishing without it especially in -17 degree weather.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Buddy for sure. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys, went out and picked up a little buddy heater on sale for $59. Pretty good buy I think, those crappie don't stand a chance now! Good luck to you all.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

As I usually use lantern or catalytic heater I was looking at the buddy heaters and they just seem much safer to me. Which size does everyone use? Little buddy heats 200sq ft and Big buddy heats 400 sq ft. Is big buddy overkill for Eskimo Wide 1 one man shanty? Also I see they run dual propane tanks. How long are tanks lasting? I did see that Walmart had the Big Buddy on sale for $119 just matter of it being in stock when I get there I guess.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

smokingbarrel said:


> As I usually use lantern or catalytic heater I was looking at the buddy heaters and they just seem much safer to me. Which size does everyone use? Little buddy heats 200sq ft and Big buddy heats 400 sq ft. Is big buddy overkill for Eskimo Wide 1 one man shanty? Also I see they run dual propane tanks. How long are tanks lasting? I did see that Walmart had the Big Buddy on sale for $119 just matter of it being in stock when I get there I guess.


 I have the regular buddy heater, not the big buddy, and it gets my shed nice and warm. I usually get down to a sweat shirt and sweat pants once it's heated up. My shed is 6x6x6 and has a floor so I'm not sitting right on the ice.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I use the little buddy and have a clam 2 man flip..i can tell you if i leave the heater on high it gets way to hot....only takes about 5 minutes to warm it up good then i have to turn it on low....and i usually on fish with a flannel shirt on...


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info I will see if the Walmart by the lake has the little buddy on way to fishing tomorrow if not I will even settle for big buddy. I think it will be much safer an more beneficial seeing how lantern is always in the way and I already run about 300 LED lights in my shanty. A buddy heater would enable me to place it in back of my shanty in the sled with the back of heater against my milk crate that holds my two batteries for LED without worry about melting shanty cover. My shanty seems to get smaller and smaller with every purchase I seem to make durin the season lol instead of one bedroom in house being for fishing gear and fly tying I may have to kick kids out of another room and have soft water fishing room and Hardwater fishing room lol


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I will just have to figure out the buddy heater grill system setup like BobberBucket's then we heat shanty and feast lol


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey man you should check at a tractor supply. I seen a full size buddy there for 75 bucks out of the box and they had little buddy's for 59. Cheapest I seen


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

That is a very good deal


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

The ones close to me show them online at $15-$20 off and out of stock or call first they may be out of stock.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> I will just have to figure out the buddy heater grill system setup like BobberBucket's then we heat shanty and feast lol



When your at Walmart you can pick up both! They have the little grill in the camping section &#128521;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ace hardware on Manchester rd has some buddy heaters I saw them when I was getting propane the other day.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

smokingbarrel said:


> The ones close to me show them online at $15-$20 off and out of stock or call first they may be out of stock.


 There is a Tractor Supply right down the road from the Walmart your talking about. It's back towards Warren. Only a couple minutes from Walmart.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

any "sunflower" has worked,we never put it above low ,"yet"!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Z400wolverine said:


> any "sunflower" has worked,we never put it above low ,"yet"!


 Is it sunflower or SunRite? My son has a SunRite heater and it looks just like my Little Buddy heater. It has 2 heat settings. Low-4500BTU or high 8000BTU. The box says it will heat 250 sq.ft. I think he got it at Home Depot.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have the big buddy it's. huge and take a up a ton of room in my sled I only run a key sled xl now so it takes up a bunch of real estate when I get a flip over it shouldn't be that big of a deal. I typically only run it on low or medium for short bursts. With the bag and extra gas it's. huge. Just something to keep in mind. x


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for info on Big Buddy size. Room seems to be something I keep losing trip after trip as I keep adding to the "need this on the ice" ideas lol one reason I would like to be able to flip my shanty over and put the heater in the back of the sled that's pretty much unused space. I will opt for the little buddy if it's in stock gonna swing by Manchester Rd Ace Hardware thanks for that info BobberBucket I checked one out by me and they were out and forgot about that Ace.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

TSC or farm and fleet carries that brand, lowes carries a heater like that just called a different name. Mike


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcornila said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys, went out and picked up a little buddy heater on sale for $59. Pretty good buy I think, those crappie don't stand a chance now! Good luck to you all.



So was it TSC that had them on sale?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wal-Mart and tsc carry the buddy heaters. I believe dicks also. Call and find the best price!


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah TSC was the cheapest I found


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I use the 4000-9000 btu model. Works perfect for my dx4000. It's nice that you can bump it down to 4000 btu's once it warms up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

i no longer ice fish so i'm not familiar with the buddy heaters. do they need to be ventilated? do they run on propane?


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

Buddy heaters are indoor safe and have an auto shut off feature if the oxygen levels get low, or if it gets tipped over. They are propane fueled.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks, m. as i get closer to retirement, the thought of getting back in the game crosses my mind.


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

You definitely should, minus 20 wind chill here today and I'm the only one on the Ice. Nice and comfortable in the shanty with 16 crappie in the bucket. Couldn't get much better!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Mcornila said:


> You definitely should, minus 20 wind chill here today and I'm the only one on the Ice. Nice and comfortable in the shanty with 16 crappie in the bucket. Couldn't get much better!



Isn't it so much better pulling those slabs when it feels like Honolulu in the shack! I hope you have continued success this frigid day!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm getting ready to head out not sure where your fishing Mcornila so we may either be the only two out on one lake or may be the only ones out on separate lakes lol


----------



## Mcornila (Feb 14, 2015)

It makes things so much better! I'm glad I ran out and picked up that heater, the lantern wouldn't of put a dent in the cold this morning. Well I live in southwest michigan, Coldwater to be exact. So if you're going out to my favorite channel, I'll see you there! Good luck.


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

BIG BUDDY all the way :bananahuge:

I heat a 24' Wilderness trailer .A 25# tank lasts 2 days on Hi 3 days on Low

In a ice shanty on a day like today low will be more than enough .


----------

